# Problem With Electrical Outlet



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

Last trip out we had out tacky lights plugged up to the outdoor outlets while over at a neighbors camper. When the wife, kids and I returned to the Outback I noticed that the lights were still plugged in but not on. I didn't give it a lot of thought until we tried watching the television right on the other side of the wall inside. I checked fuses, loose connections etc and nothing looked wrong. My intention was to have it checked out when our trip was over. Just for jollys the next night I plugged in the outdoor lights and they came right on, television, no problem.

Can anyone give me insight as to why the outlets were out for 24hours? Has anyone else had a similar problem?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

My outside outlet is run through the gfci in the bathroom. Perhaps someone pushed in the reset? James


----------



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

Thats probably not it in my case. The Bathroom and the outlet in question are on opposite sides of the camper.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

If it isn't a GFI thats tripped, my guess would be a loose connection on the receptacle itself. I would pull the outlets out and check the wires for tightness. One could be loose someplace and just making intermittent contact. Hope this will help.

Dallas


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Scott C said:


> Thats probably not it in my case. The Bathroom and the outlet in question are on opposite sides of the camper.


Beleive it or not they may be on the same circut. My Bathroom,kitchen and outside outlet are all on the same Gfi.Dont ask how i found this out.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scott C said:


> Thats probably not it in my case. The Bathroom and the outlet in question are on opposite sides of the camper.


It doesn't matter how far apart they are. They GFI is in the bathroom and it is tied to the kitchen outlets and the outside outlet. They can also be tied to outers but not always.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

The outside outlet has to be on the GFIC. Here is what the rv wiring looks like on the back side of the recepticle. its a wonder they all don't burn up. No screws just blades that slice the insulation.
Bob









http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk244/r...pg?t=1245019003


----------



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. The GFCI will be the first thing I check if the outlets decide to not work when camping the 4th weekend. It is very possible that one of my little ones pushed the test button.


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

you might want to check the bathroom faucet connections, one was loose and leaking slightly running over the edge of the counter top causing the GFI to trip causing me to scatch my head.


----------

